# MOLICEL



## Morix (28/10/21)

Hi folks. 

Im looking into getting x4 of these highly rated cells for my tube as per Mooch. I know it's 21700 but the size compared to the 30/40T's seem to be different.

If anyone has a KEEN Tube and a moli 21700, do me a favor and check if it fits. The constant contact of the KEEN is spring loaded so it might work if the issue is +-0.2mm in length. Width is the true culprit.

Reason for the switch from 30T to moli is due to my style of vaping. I use the cell down to 3.4/5/6 volt and don't change cells as soon as i feel that drop. As per Mooch vapers that do change as soon as there is a drop would be better off with the 30T's. As i explained above, that ain't my style.

Current setup : 30T @ 0.11

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/10/21)

https://inkdvapor.co.za/product/batteries/molicel-21700-p42a/

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Morix (28/10/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> https://inkdvapor.co.za/product/batteries/molicel-21700-p42a/



Approximate Dimensions: 21.1mm x 70.2mm ( 30T)
Approximate Dimensions: 21.40mm x 70.00mm (moli)
The 30T already has a snug fit but without the button screwed in there is VERY little rattle. So it might work.


----------

